# CO2 for Nano



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello all, I just go my finnex 4 gallon and all I am waiting on for is my Amazonia to come in and to get a CO2 setup for the tank and I have a few questions regarding CO2.

I saw this for sale online. 

























It is only 30 dollars and I wanted to know how I can use this for my tank and with a paintball canister? Does this fit on a paintball canister and do I need to buy anything else to make this work??


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (May 13, 2005)

I don't know if it will fit on a paintball bottle, but that is a nice little regulator. Where did you find it at?


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Cichlid Junkie said:


> I don't know if it will fit on a paintball bottle, but that is a nice little regulator. Where did you find it at?


I found it on eBay from a seller I have bought from before. Not sure if I can post his user ID but an eBay search for simple co2 regulator will bring this up.

Is there some sort of adapter I can use to make it fit? Or can you link me to a really cheap and I mean cheap CO2 canister that will fit this regulator. I was thinking paintball since they are like three dollars for a small cylinder which I hear can last months in a nano tank.


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

I found a seller of the exact same item, and under the pictures they had "can't fits paintball cylinder" written underneath. I am not sure what type of cylinder it would fit. Maybe a small small one from a scuba set or welding supply?


----------



## C2C (Apr 7, 2009)

OH i i think i know what kind of canister it will fit
its like a bigger version of the small disposable cartridges but it has threads

let me see if i can find a link to one


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

I am also in the market for one, and I found this one for a similar price, thought i'd pass it along
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/239899/product.web


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Aqua'd said:


> I am also in the market for one, and I found this one for a similar price, thought i'd pass it along
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/239899/product.web



Sweet! Thanks, I just ordered one, it says it fits paintball so I felt comfortable ordering it. What else do I need besides this? I heard I need a smart parts on/off valve? Is that true? Also a bubble counter I can make easily.


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Aqua'd said:


> I am also in the market for one, and I found this one for a similar price, thought i'd pass it along
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/239899/product.web


Hmmm this could definently be a good solution for my nano setup. Was planning on running DIY but this makes it somewhat feasible and affordable to run pressurized. Thank you for the link.


----------



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

Would the Red Sea CO2 Bio System work for small planted nano tanks?


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Dream2MkBlve said:


> Thank you for the link.


No problem! I knew other people were having the same problems finding an affordable option for CO2, $150 for a CO2 setup isn't quite worth it for a nano IMO


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

does anyone think thsi will fit on paint ball cyclinders?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220534851095&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

hybridtheoryd16 said:


> does anyone think thsi will fit on paint ball cyclinders?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220534851095&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT


By reading the questions asked by possible buyers in the listing the seller knows just about nothing about what they are selling. Would really be sure to ask questions before buying.


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

After looking at quite a few small regulators, I've decided that if it doesn't say paintball, it won't. There are small CO2 tanks (like big disposable cartridges) that many of them look like they would fit.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

So with the right reg I can use a CO2 tank for paintball and make a budget setup for my Fluval Edge?


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> Sweet! Thanks, I just ordered one, it says it fits paintball so I felt comfortable ordering it. What else do I need besides this? I heard I need a smart parts on/off valve? Is that true? Also a bubble counter I can make easily.


So you need some sort of on/off to mount after the reg? 

FYI if you aren't familiar with paintball you can just search for "paintball on/off" and find all sorts of different brands, it doesn't need to be Smart Parts....


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

^^^^ I beleive he is refering to a electronic solenoid to shut off the co2 at night.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

hybridtheoryd16 said:


> ^^^^ I beleive he is refering to a electronic solenoid to shut off the co2 at night.


Well Smart Parts doesn't make anything like that. An on/off in the paintball world is basically a valve that you can leave mounted on the tank with a knob to turn it on or off.

Paintballing is another expensive hobby of mine :tongue:


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Well to me it looks like the reg i linked pretty much has all you need needle valve on a reg.. I can't imagine what else you would need unless you wanted to put a solenoid on there. Unless that on/off would be the "manual" solenoid, turning the co2 off at night by hand. which i suppose you could do.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Aqua'd said:


> Well to me it looks like the reg i linked pretty much has all you need needle valve on a reg.. I can't imagine what else you would need unless you wanted to put a solenoid on there. Unless that on/off would be the "manual" solenoid, turning the co2 off at night by hand. which i suppose you could do.


Yeah solenoid can get expensive. Manually turning it off at night is no biggy and I am not sure if that regulator comes with a way to shut it off manually at night so I went ahead and ordered one just in case. I found it for 20 on the net.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

Aqua'd said:


> Well to me it looks like the reg i linked pretty much has all you need needle valve on a reg.. I can't imagine what else you would need unless you wanted to put a solenoid on there. Unless that on/off would be the "manual" solenoid, turning the co2 off at night by hand. which i suppose you could do.


So assuming that reg does the job.....all I'd need to add is some line and a diffuser of some sort on the end of it in the tank right?

How long do I leave it running? Cycle it with the lights?

Thanks for helping out a newbie


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

This is the diffuser I was referring to: http://aqmagic.com/store/product_info.php?pName=nano-co2-diffuser


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

If you want to turn the CO2 off you will need a simple on/off valve.. the reg _should_ screw on top of that if i'm imagining the setup right. That regulator only has a needle valve for controling CO2 flow, and you wouldn't want to mess with that every morning and night.

As far as cycling with the lights, I'm not sure but that's what I'd do, I've never had anything beyond a DIY actually running on my tank for more than a couple weeks, and I just left the setup on 100% of the time when I did.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

Aqua'd said:


> If you want to turn the CO2 off you will need a simple on/off valve.. the reg _should_ screw on top of that if i'm imagining the setup right. That regulator only has a needle valve for controling CO2 flow, and you wouldn't want to mess with that every morning and night.
> 
> As far as cycling with the lights, I'm not sure but that's what I'd do, I've never had anything beyond a DIY actually running on my tank for more than a couple weeks, and I just left the setup on 100% of the time when I did.


Well I spoke with a rep on that site and they said that the valve is adjusted and turned on/off with the same knob. I don't think its that big of a deal so I went ahead and ordered one as well as the diffuser posted above. I'll post up when I get it.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just got my regulator and bought a 88 gram CO2 tank from wal-mart for 5 dollars. Also my diffuser was only five dollars making this a grand total of 45 dollars! 

Plugged into my new finnex which I will start a thread on soon. It is producing a ton of bubbles and I have no clue as to how to read the gauge and how much CO2 is enough... right now I am getting tons of bubbles. I will post more pics when I start my thread.

I have a question. How long can I expect this tank to last in a 4 gallon finnex?


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

You should be able to adjust the flow of the co2 somehow. Also should invest in a bubble counter so that you can adjust the co2 to whatever bps youd like.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

chumblaka said:


> Hey everyone, I just got my regulator and bought a 88 gram CO2 tank from wal-mart for 5 dollars. Also my diffuser was only five dollars making this a grand total of 45 dollars!
> 
> Plugged into my new finnex which I will start a thread on soon. It is producing a ton of bubbles and I have no clue as to how to read the gauge and how much CO2 is enough... right now I am getting tons of bubbles. I will post more pics when I start my thread.
> 
> I have a question. How long can I expect this tank to last in a 4 gallon finnex?


Is this still working for you? Are you able to adjust the flow and hold it steady?


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes I can hold it steady, I was going to order a glass bubble counter from the same site I ordered the regulator from but It was sold out. I have it at a steady flow but I'm not sure if it's too much or too little...


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't imagine that the canister would last very long. it's pretty small. you can get 20oz CO2 tanks for paintballing for just about $20.

Is that the CO2 regulator that I linked? or a different one?


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Aqua'd said:


> I wouldn't imagine that the canister would last very long. it's pretty small. you can get 20oz CO2 tanks for paintballing for just about $20.
> 
> Is that the CO2 regulator that I linked? or a different one?


Same exact one you linked me to. I think I am going to purchase another one and two 20 oz cylinders. Where is the cheapest place to get the 20 oz ones? They had em at wal-mart but they were empty and were over 20 dollars. Anywhere else that sells and fills em?


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmm. Many on ebay for cheap as well as a google shopping search. The cheapest 20 oz I can find is the "Pure Energy 20 oz paintball". Many are going on Ebay for around $15 buy it now. 
Craigslist might also be an option, people get bored of paintball all the time.
A paintball park, supply or sporting goods store should have them for sale and can fill them.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Aqua'd I guess I will go to a sporting goods store and see what I can find. I ordered the bubble counters on eBay so I can start seeing how much CO2 is getting into the tank so I can make sure it's gonna be safe for shrimp/tetras. Keep on the lookout for my new nano thread coming soon. (Maybe next week).


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

Which bubble counter did you go with?


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey, how is this working out for you?


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

I was interested in trying this out as well so I'm glad I'm not the guinea pig. Keep us updated on your setup and also you should get a drop checker so you can tell how much co2 is enough. Like someone mentioned just check Craigslist for 20oz bottles as sometimes you can find a great deal from some retiring paintball enthusiasts. 

-My biggest worry comes from not having a consistent and accurate needle valve so lets hope this one works out for you.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry everyone I have been kept busy this week with exams! But tomorrow I will have all day to post and relax. (Main reason I started planted tanks, relaxing). Anyways It is working well! Really well although my bubble counter is still being shipped from overseas. It is a glass bubble counter from eBay. I got it because I think it looks cool. I also remembered I still have a 20 dollar gift card sitting in my wallet for a sporting goods store so I'm gonna buy a 20 oz CO2 bottle and have it filled there too!

Well like I said I will post tomorrow, last hard day and I get to relax tomorrow and enjoy calculus the musical, it's going to be at my school tomorrow! I am excited, haha.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

Mine came in a few days ago and it's working great!


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

TeaQue said:


> Mine came in a few days ago and it's working great!


Awesome! I think I will have to order one aswell. Alot simpler than having to make a damn sugar/yeast solution every 2 weeks or so. Good job on a good find. roud:


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Excited to see what you've got!


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Thread is up!


----------



## arok3000 (Dec 27, 2009)

chumblaka, how is this working out for you?

I just ordered it myself.
I did want to go with the dual regulator one, but no-one seemed to have it in stock. So I went with the single regulator one ($35 + $55 shipping)! 

I'm pretty excited to try it out, and it's still a lot better deal than paying $299 for the Red Sea kit with a lot of stuff I don't really require.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

arok3000 said:


> chumblaka, how is this working out for you?
> 
> I just ordered it myself.
> I did want to go with the dual regulator one, but no-one seemed to have it in stock. So I went with the single regulator one ($35 + $55 shipping)!
> ...



55 shipping?! Where are you located. I will be posting pics of the regulator and setup on my finnex thread in about an hour. The thread is up already though.


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

you know one time I started a prototype for a planted pico C02 injector, you might play around with this idea it's really sick and there's better parts now vs 1998

At radioshack they used to sell a handheld, dual-tank micro cutter/solderer/ that uses two cartridge butane cylinders, exact in production specs to the CO2 cartridges for pellet guns...you see where Im going

this little blue dispenser was really sick, it had micro knobs for control and it looked like a palmtop scuba tank holder. I thought about modifying it not for continuous running, but to refresh the underside of an inverted CO2 cup from time to time.

sick eh? lol
B

My point additionally is sometimes you don't have to have the complicated CO2 systems in a nano. you can invert a little dome, and always keep a fat bubble up in it to bleed off into your sytem


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Alright everyone I attached the smart parts on/off valve to my 20 oz tank but when I turn the knob to shut off the CO2 the pressure does not go down on regulator and bubbles just keep on going at same rate through diffuser. Is the on/off valve defective or am I using it wrong?

Can I unscrew the regulator even though there is pressure in regulator?


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I think it should have a little working pressure, because there is no bleed valve. I think you would be fine to unscrew it. It seems like I remember trying to unscrew a 20 oz tank as fast as possible was a valid method for storing a paintball gun.

Maybe you could try bleeding off the working pressure through the needle valve. By unhooking the diffuser and opening the valve up.

Did you have to by an adapter to use that regulator with an 88gram co2 tank?


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> Alright everyone I attached the smart parts on/off valve to my 20 oz tank but when I turn the knob to shut off the CO2 the pressure does not go down on regulator and bubbles just keep on going at same rate through diffuser. Is the on/off valve defective or am I using it wrong?
> 
> Can I unscrew the regulator even though there is pressure in regulator?


Pictures would help.

If you're using tha paintball regulator that was linked in this thread then you don't need the SP on/off because the same knob that adjusts the flow on the reg turns it on/off already.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

If the reg is turned off you should be able to just unscrew the tank.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

TeaQue said:


> If you're using tha paintball regulator that was linked in this thread then you don't need the SP on/off because the same knob that adjusts the flow on the reg turns it on/off already.



Right it does turn it off but what I was thinking was to use the SP on/off so that I would not have to adjust he flow of CO2 every morning. I was thinking withe SP on/off I could just turn the knob and have it turn off at night and in the morning turn the knob on and have the same flow I previously had pumping through the regulator. 

But for whatever reason even if the valve is supposedly 'OFF' there is still pressure in the regulator that never goes down and the CO2 keeps pushing through the regulator and diffuser.

I will post pictures when I get home if I am feeling better. (Got hit with a bad cold, I think my teacher gave it to me since I sit in the front of the class and she was coughing all week!)


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> Right it does turn it off but what I was thinking was to use the SP on/off so that I would not have to adjust he flow of CO2 every morning. I was thinking withe SP on/off I could just turn the knob and have it turn off at night and in the morning turn the knob on and have the same flow I previously had pumping through the regulator.
> 
> But for whatever reason even if the valve is supposedly 'OFF' there is still pressure in the regulator that never goes down and the CO2 keeps pushing through the regulator and diffuser.
> 
> I will post pictures when I get home if I am feeling better. (Got hit with a bad cold, I think my teacher gave it to me since I sit in the front of the class and she was coughing all week!)


Well I need to see a pic to see how you have it set up. To be honest, I find its pretty easy to turn it on and readjust it really quick just using the reg.....


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh and, hope ya feel better


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Pics of the regulator.

















The problem I am having is shutting off the flow. I got the SP on/off valve to be able to just turn the knob in the mornings and have it go without having to spend minutes adjusting it. (takes a couple minutes for flow to get steady)

However the idea has not gone as planned when I turn the knob it does not shut off.

Thanks TeaQue I am about to crash right now!


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

Ahh I gotcha. Well if the on/off isn't shutting it off completely chances are an internal o-ring needs to be replaced or lubed. I haven't used that specific on/off before so I can't tell you how to rebuild it.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

chumblaka said:


> Pics of the regulator.


Is anyone using this regulator without issue? I mean are you able to fine-tune the flow without any problems.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> Is anyone using this regulator without issue? I mean are you able to fine-tune the flow without any problems.


No issues with mine though I wonder what the point if that bigass gauge is since you'll never run enough pressure through to register a reading.


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

chumblaka

You might want to consider a electric solenoid valve from clipard that turns on and shut off from a timer.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

*houseofcards* I can fine tune the CO2 easily and it stays steady but I am trying to set it up so that I can shut it off without having to adjust every morning.

*actioncia* Can you link me to a place where I can get it and which exact one would fit on it? Hopefully it is 20 dollars or less. This valve cost me 15 dollars. I talked to the seller though and he walked me through how it works. There is a small pinhole in the valve that shuts when you turn the knob but for whatever reason my valve does not do that. So I guess it means it is defective. I am still waiting on his reply about that.


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

I know from using a paint ball gun that after i close the Sp valve on the tank that I still had 1 full shot and a small amount of left over pressure after that. But not enough to cycle the gun the 2nd time. 

SO could it possibly be that after you are closing the sp valve, that since you are using such a small amount of co2 that it would take many hours to dissapate the leftover pressure inside the regulator? 

Like you are probably using 1-2 bubbles per second. And 1 shot thru a paint ball gun may be 1000 bubbles worth for example.


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

chumblaka,

Here you are but I doubt it fits your budget.

http://www.clippard.com/store/byo_electronic/byo_mouse_valves.asp


----------



## wunderkind (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with Hybridtheory, there is probably an amount of airspace between the On/Off valve and the regulator. Since it is from the tank it is 800 psi. With a low bubble rate, it's not impossible for it to take a while to bleed off. 

Paintball guns that run on CO2 have operating pressures of upwards of 400-600 PSI, and they still take a shot or two to bleed the gas in the hoses. At your operating pressure, I can imagine that it could take quite a while.

The only true way to tell is to unscrew the on/off from the regulator with the on/off in the off position, there will probably be a quick blast of gas from the line clearing, but then it should stop.

These on/offs that you attach to an existing tank usually work by either acting liek a ball valve and opening and closing the flow, or they can act as a pin depresser. The line will always stay open in the on/off, but when you turn the knob, the pin on the tank gets pushed in and CO2 floweth.

Hope you figure out where the issue is, my guess is that it is no big deal.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

hybridtheoryd16 said:


> I know from using a paint ball gun that after i close the Sp valve on the tank that I still had 1 full shot and a small amount of left over pressure after that. But not enough to cycle the gun the 2nd time.
> 
> SO could it possibly be that after you are closing the sp valve, that since you are using such a small amount of co2 that it would take many hours to dissapate the leftover pressure inside the regulator?
> 
> Like you are probably using 1-2 bubbles per second. And 1 shot thru a paint ball gun may be 1000 bubbles worth for example.


I didn't even think about that. I'm used to using on/off's with purge holes....I've never seen one that would work for what he wants though.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the information! What I have noticed after taking all this information from you guys is that with the on/off valve by itself attached to the CO2 tank in its 'off' position the CO2 just keeps on coming out. I turn the knob and it stays the same. So I am pretty sure that it is a faulty on/off valve. According to the seller, as soon as I turn the knob to the left it takes about a second for all the CO2 to stop flowing. 

Also if I were to get my money back for the 'on/off' valve. How can I get this to work. It says it is only 20 dollars. Pretty cheap...


----------



## markst95 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have the setup you guys have been mentioning. I've had it hooked up for a couple of weeks and it has been working great. I have it hooked to a 24 oz bottle purchased at walmart, get the 24 if you can it cost the same to refill at Dicks as the 20 and will last 20% longer. My understanding of the way the regulator works is the only valve in the unit is a needle valve. It is responsible for on off and bubble adjustment. I can get mine to 1 bubble every 3 seconds with no problem. Being a needle valve you have to be careful not tightening it too much as you might damage the seating surface. Also you might get some dirt caught in the opening which would cause the valve not to seal properly. Mine will shut off the flow with no problem. The paintball tanks work like propane tanks, when the tank is screwed in a small plunger on the regulator pushes open the tanks seal to let the co2 out. If you put in an on off valve between the tank and the regulator it would have to have this plunger or the tank won't open. The pressure guage just measures tank pressure to let you know when the tanks running out.


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Just got mine in the mail. Glad to hear it has worked great for you.


----------



## lingtm (Dec 23, 2009)

I've had mine for a couple of weeks too. I've got it on a paintball canister I bought from Amazon for about $15 (20oz). It works great so far! I also bought another one for my 10 gallon as well.


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Just ordered one up, looks like this was a great find! I'm glad I posted the link  Pressurized CO2 for under $50 bucks!!
Woo!


----------



## arok3000 (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I finally got mine in the mail this morning right before I left out of town for work for two days.
It's really finecky, and you pretty much just crack the valve and you'll be getting 30 bps.
With a little playing and a really good touch, you can get it pretty consistent. I have mine around 1 bubble a second now.
I'll see what it's at when I get back tomorrow night.

Good thing I don't have any fish in there to kill. I'm not 100% convinced it'll be flowing at the same rate when I get back.

But still, great deal for under $50 total! (Well, a little more in my case).


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

They sell a fairly cheap needle valve on ebay that I have saved incase mine is not consistent. 

If not I plan to add the 8 dollar valve inline and use it for fine adjustment.

I would add the link but its against forum rules I beleive.

I am getting mine filled today and i will post some pics tommorrow.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Can anyone else confirm that this is working well for their nano? When I mean well are you able to keep it at a low bubble rate (i.e. 1 bubble every 3 seconds or so) for a nano for a long time. Still very skeptical that this will function well.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

Well I've been using mine and to be honest, its a bit finicky to get adjusted where you want it every time. I just bought this on/off to go between the tank and regulator. It has a purge so I should be able to adjust the reg once and just use this to turn it on/off so I dont have to adjust it every time. 

http://www.ndzpb.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.prodInfo&productID=263&categoryID=3

At $30.95 its not cheap. Add that to the cost of the reg and you're almost half way to this http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/paintball-co2-regulator.html (which is what I would pick up if I had to do it all over again. )

If you're on a budget this is still the way to go. I have mine dialed in at 1 bubble ever 4 secs.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

btw, those using CO2, are you guys just letting it run all the time or are you cycling it with the lights?

I'm going to cycle it until my drop checker arrives later this week just to be safe.


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

TeaQue said:


> Well I've been using mine and to be honest, its a bit finicky to get adjusted where you want it every time. I just bought this on/off to go between the tank and regulator. It has a purge so I should be able to adjust the reg once and just use this to turn it on/off so I dont have to adjust it every time.
> 
> http://www.ndzpb.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.prodInfo&productID=263&categoryID=3
> 
> ...


Given the cost of the on/off, another thing to consider is a cheap solenoid. You can get one for $30ish from Rex Grigg or Clippard directly (here or here). Just make sure you get the right fittings. Pair it up with a $2 timer and you have semi-automated CO2.

Like HouseofCards I'm curious if this will maintain a consistent bubble rate set up with an on / off or solenoid.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, as it stands right now, from what I've read, I personally wouldn't feel confident setting these up going away and having fish in it. BTW the idea for me with 'Co2 for nanos' is keeping the footprint small and attractive and of course the cost down. The nicest look is the ADA system but just too expensive and not practical with the disposables. You could actually get an azoo regulator and a 2.5lb aluminum tank for around $110 complete with solenoid. Probably not a bad way to go and a 2.5lb tank isn't that big and will last a year for most nanos.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

Well once you get it dialed in it works consistently. I didn't realize those solenoids were that cheap or I wouldve went that route. I may end up buying one anyways because I'm an avid paintballer so I can just throw the on/off on one of my guns later.


----------



## arok3000 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm with you Houseofcards.
I went paintball system because I wanted it quite compact so I could hide it behind the tank. Also why I went with a 16 oz cylinder instead of 24 oz.
This regulator would do the trick well with a needle valve and a solenoid.
That puts it right around 65-75 dollars, which is pretty good value in the end.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey TeaQue I really hope your on/off valve works for you! Mines came defective and I don't like dealing with returns over mail. I found a use for it to be an adapter for a regulator CO2 regulator to Paintball. I hope I can get a solenoid setup working for this paintball regulator. I'm glad other people besides myself took the plunge into this little cheap regulator I'm sure it has potential if you can get a solenoid paired up with it you've got it made!


----------



## SJInverts (Apr 6, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> Yeah, as it stands right now, from what I've read, I personally wouldn't feel confident setting these up going away and having fish in it. BTW the idea for me with 'Co2 for nanos' is keeping the footprint small and attractive and of course the cost down. The nicest look is the ADA system but just too expensive and not practical with the disposables. You could actually get an azoo regulator and a 2.5lb aluminum tank for around $110 complete with solenoid. Probably not a bad way to go and a 2.5lb tank isn't that big and will last a year for most nanos.


Is there a link or a picture of the azoo regulator. Also, does someone have a picture of this setup. I'm trying to decide which to use either the paintball co2 or the azoo regulator w/ 2.5lb aluminum tank. I want something small that is not obtrusive.

Thanks.


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Finely got my petplace regulator all hooked up yesterday. And decided to make a little vid instead of some pics. 

The reg. is finicky but with a steady hand I got mine as slow as 1 bubble every 14-15 seconds or basically slower than anyone would ever want to go. IMO

In the vid I have it set at 1 bubble every 6-7 seconds just to cut down on vid time. It would be real boring waiting 15 seconds between bubbles. I also broke my diffuser trying to snap the suction cup on it. So I am back to the old chop stick buried under the substrate. But I actually like it, the bubbles are super super small and the current keeps them in the water column for a very long time.

Its been running for about 26hrs in the vid.

Hope this may answer a few questions

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8QXiGpXvW4


----------



## phishingforfish (Nov 23, 2009)

is that regulator basically an on/off switch for the co2? I have seen some tanks that have it, such as this: http://www.rap4.com/paintball/os/tank-onoff-valve-p-3702.html


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well all regulators are a on/off valve of sorts. But they give you the ability to regulate the ON part. 

This regulator supposedly has a intergrated needle valve that gives you the fine adujustment of output. 

Most valves in general are gate valves. They are ON or OFF with no fine adjustment inbetween. 

That valve you have linked may very well work IDK. Someone would have to get one and figure out a way to attach a line to it to be able to feed the co2 and then see if it can obtain consistent minute bubble counts. 

Or buy that valve and attach a line to it and add a inline needle valve to the set up and see what can be done that way. 

Anything is possible with enough gadgets add to it.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

phishingforfish said:


> is that regulator basically an on/off switch for the co2? I have seen some tanks that have it, such as this: http://www.rap4.com/paintball/os/tank-onoff-valve-p-3702.html


That valve will not give you the fine adjustment you need.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> Hey TeaQue I really hope your on/off valve works for you! Mines came defective and I don't like dealing with returns over mail. I found a use for it to be an adapter for a regulator CO2 regulator to Paintball. I hope I can get a solenoid setup working for this paintball regulator. I'm glad other people besides myself took the plunge into this little cheap regulator I'm sure it has potential if you can get a solenoid paired up with it you've got it made!


Hey just an FYI, I stopped by my local Paintball Pro Shop to pick up some things and among their used parts was one of these SP on/off valves like the one you bought. I picked it up for next to nothing to mess with it and it works just fine with this reg. I wish I had stopped by there before I ordered that $30 on/off! :icon_neut

If yours isn't working if may need to be rebuilt, they're very simple. To rebuild the on/off all you need to do is take a pair of snap ring pliers and pull off the snap ring on the end of the Knob's shaft. Once you've removed it you can pull the shaft out. After you have it out check the o-rings very closely, there are two on the shaft itself and one tiny one inside the valve. If they're broken you might try a hardware store or better yet a paintball store for replacements. If you have any type of gun oil, lightly lube the o-rings before you reassemble.

When you screw it onto your tank you will need to do it with a wrench. Once the on/off hits the pin on the CO2 tank and tanks it a little pressure it becomes much harder to turn, because of this you need a wrench to get it on there completely. 

If you need any help let me know!


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey guys, just got my regulator in the mail! (the original one I posted)
I havent filled the co2 yet, but was wondering if the regulator part swivels on your setup? 
Mine turns around above the"connector" that goes on to the tank, so the gauge, needle valve, etc. all turn. Just wanna make sure it's supposed to do this before I hook it up, dont wanna send it back used


----------



## arok3000 (Dec 27, 2009)

That's normal.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

Aqua'd said:


> Hey guys, just got my regulator in the mail! (the original one I posted)
> I havent filled the co2 yet, but was wondering if the regulator part swivels on your setup?
> Mine turns around above the"connector" that goes on to the tank, so the gauge, needle valve, etc. all turn. Just wanna make sure it's supposed to do this before I hook it up, dont wanna send it back used


Yeah thats normal.


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Starting to have my first problems with my petplace regulator seen in the vid.

i had it set to a steady 1 bubble every 5 seconds. And my drop checker was light green and everything was great since my vid post. 

Last night i did a water change and went thru the ritual of counting off bubbles just to make sure, and it had slowed to 1B every 10 -11 seconds.

I am not 100% sure its the reulator or my chop stick diffuser. I know when using a chop stick to diffuse co2 that from time to time they will get a blockage. After all they are organic matter and I am sure they are slowy decaying under the water. 

So if that is happening it may cause resistance on the co2 and cause a lower bubble count. 

I opened the valve a little and shot a bunch of co2 thru the chop stick and then reset to 1 bubble every 5 seconds. We will see what happens. 

I need to repair my glass diffuser or buy another and rule out the chop stick. If its not that i will purchase one of the 8$ needle valves on ebay and try that.

How is eveyone else's petplace regulator doing?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

If this is the same one I once had and returned, it's not really a 'regulator' but simply an on/off valve. It sounds like that from some of the comments here.


----------



## markst95 (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine is still working fine but I'm running 1 bubble every 1 to 2 seconds. 1 every 5 seconds might just be too low a flow. I don't think even the higher end regulators would run consistantly at that low a flow. Why are you using such a low amount?


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

hybridtheoryd16 said:


> Starting to have my first problems with my petplace regulator seen in the vid.
> 
> i had it set to a steady 1 bubble every 5 seconds. And my drop checker was light green and everything was great since my vid post.
> 
> ...





markst95 said:


> Mine is still working fine but I'm running 1 bubble every 1 to 2 seconds. 1 every 5 seconds might just be too low a flow. I don't think even the higher end regulators would run consistantly at that low a flow. Why are you using such a low amount?


I was running 1B every 5 seconds because the drop checker with 4dkh solution had turned lime green colored.

I switched back to a ceramic diffuser and it has been running stable since right after my last post. 1 every 5 seconds


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

Are you guys counting bubbles with a bubble counter or counting them at the diffuser (with a little water in it)?

I recently bought a bubble counter from GLA and when I have it down to 1b/sec its too slow to get anything through the diffuser. When I jump it up a bit and its flowing quickly (maybe 2b/sec) I start getting flow through the diffuser but at the diffuser it looks like 1b every 2sec.

Does that make sense? I feel like I just wasted money on the bubble counter.

I also bought a second nano diffuser thinking I could hook it up to an air stone....wrong! Air pumps don't put out enough pressure to get anything through the diffuser (I even tried a bigger pump for a 30g)  I'm glad I bought the air pump though because over the weekend I had the CO2 running a little quicker (I have a ton of algae right now) and a few hours later I noticed all the fish were at the top of the tank and the shrimp that were even moving were swimming sideways or upside down. My DC was lime green so I turned off the CO2 and put the air stone in there and everything was back to normal 30min later (even the shrimp are still kicking just fine!)

Now I just need to find a better diffuser for the air stone....I hate the hugh bubbles the cheap diffusers all make because they build up at the top of the tank into one huge bubble and make a loud PLOP when theres so much air trapped that it reaches the center of the tank. Not only is the noise annoying but it splashes onto the light!


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

TeaQue said:


> Are you guys counting bubbles with a bubble counter or counting them at the diffuser (with a little water in it)?
> 
> I recently bought a bubble counter from GLA and when I have it down to 1b/sec its too slow to get anything through the diffuser. When I jump it up a bit and its flowing quickly (maybe 2b/sec) I start getting flow through the diffuser but at the diffuser it looks like 1b every 2sec.
> 
> ...


 
1 bubble a second is a whole lot for most nano's. What size is the tank?

I run 1B every 5-6 seconds and have a yellow drop checker. Diffusing thru a glass nano diffuser placed under the sand in the middle of the tank.

As long as you have bubbles going thru the bubble counter you will eventually get co2 out of the diffuser, no matter how small the bubble rate is. If not you have a leak somewhere between counter and diffuser. The co2 can not just disappear.

I use a nano bubble counter. 

Why are you running air?


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have that EXACT regulator on my aquarium. (I don't know if people are still talking about it, since I haven't read through the entire thread, but that will fit a paintball tank and anything like it. BUT the tank has to have an on/off valve and not the burst disk.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

hybridtheoryd16 said:


> 1 bubble a second is a whole lot for most nano's. What size is the tank?
> 
> I run 1B every 5-6 seconds and have a yellow drop checker. Diffusing thru a glass nano diffuser placed under the sand in the middle of the tank.
> 
> ...


I bought the air as a precaution and if you re-read my previous post you'll see why 

The tank is 6g. My point is that I can read b/sec at the glass diffuser or the bubble counter and both readings are completely different.


----------



## arok3000 (Dec 27, 2009)

TeaQue, bubble rate is a fairly lofty measurement at best.
It's not like you're measuring ml/second or oz/second or any other standardized rate.

How big is your bubble in the bubble counter?
How big is your bubble in the diffuser?
One man's bubble is not the same as another man's bubble. Therefore you should really only be using your bubble counter as a tool to control how much CO2 is in your tank, by means of adjusting it up or down.


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

TeaQue said:


> I bought the air as a precaution and if you re-read my previous post you'll see why
> 
> The tank is 6g. My point is that I can read b/sec at the glass diffuser or the bubble counter and both readings are completely different.


I wouldn't read anything into it. Most bubble counters differ in the size of the bubble generated so when people say 1bps works, that speed is relative to the bubble size of that specific bubble counter.

For example, I have a cheap ebay sourced bubble counter that puts out tiny bubbles (not that it really matters, but you can see here how small the tube is). 2bps in this counter = 1bps using airline tubed into a cup of water because the bubble size is so small.

Alternatively, the CAL Aqua bubble counter here can be reversed to yield bigger or smaller bubbles.

Net, the best way to assess your CO2 uptake is a drop checker...


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah I just wish I didn't spend $15 to find that out. I'm just watching my DC from now on.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

This has really intrigued me. Now what would you guys say is the biggest tank you could run off a 24oz CO2 tank? I have a local source for CO2 at $4 a refill for a 24oz tank. 

Looks like a good way to "get my foot in the door" with pressurized CO2. My tanks are all low-medium light, but I'm tired of dosing Excel and battling algae.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

i know someone who runs a 70 off a 24oz


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

connordude27 said:


> i know someone who runs a 70 off a 24oz


Approximately how long is he/she getting per bottle?

If it matters, this will be on a 40g breeder, lit by 2x32w T8's. I lose a ton of light due to like....half a reflector.


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Burks said:


> Approximately how long is he/she getting per bottle?
> 
> If it matters, this will be on a 40g breeder, lit by 2x32w T8's. I lose a ton of light due to like....half a reflector.


Bump 

I am also wondering the answer to the question.


----------



## Russky (Mar 7, 2010)

hybridtheoryd16 said:


> Bump
> 
> I am also wondering the answer to the question.


 Should i get painball double valve reg and 24oz can(dual reg,solenoid,needle vale, 89.99 @same website),which will look real nice with my setup but might not last long enough, or 2.5lb can and regular regulator(oximoron skuze me.) i've got 5.5 gal. any ideas how long will 24oz wil last on 5.5 gal?thanks.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

well the person had been running it since august and still had an almost full bottle (they are running it at 1 BPM. Before the 70 it was split between 2 large tanks at 2-3 BPM from august to december and they now switched to the 70 in december


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

has anyone been successful in hooking up a solenoid to this so it can be automated?

I'm not home a few days out of the week so I can't turn the things off every single night and back on every day.

For my bigger tank I have a 5lb tank but i'm setting up a nano too and would like to get co2 on it, but don't wanna drop 150-200 on another co2 set up.


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

I think only one person is shutting there's off at night. The rest of us are letting it run 24/7. There is no adverse effects on the plants or fish by running co2 24hrs a day. The only bad thing is a waste of co2. But for $.50 a pound I can handle that. LOL

I get around a .2-.4 ph drop becuase it runs thru the night. Which is nothing.

Personally I would absolutely hate to turn this off each night and have to readjust it in the morning. Its is very touchy to get adjusted just right, exspecially with the ultra low bubble count we run in nano's. 

I have ordered another one of these regulator's so that I can put pressurized co2 on my 55G as well. 

For a $50-$60 pressurized co2 complete set up, you just can not beat it. IMO


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> has anyone been successful in hooking up a solenoid to this so it can be automated?
> 
> I'm not home a few days out of the week so I can't turn the things off every single night and back on every day.
> 
> For my bigger tank I have a 5lb tank but i'm setting up a nano too and would like to get co2 on it, but don't wanna drop 150-200 on another co2 set up.


 
Also if your tanks are close together you could just get a dual needle valve splitter and run both tanks of the same cylinder and regulator. They have them on ebay for about 15bucks.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I would like to run the co2 24/7 but my parents are really...lets say anal. These tanks are in my room and they think i'll suffocate if I run the co2 all night. This and I don't really wanna waste co2 when the plants can't use it. 

I swear I saw a journal where someone had one of these regulators with some wires running out of them... I can't seem to find it tho


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

You can buy inline solenoids to shut it off if you wanted to. But that would add to the cost.

If a solenoid and shipping cost you say 30bucks plus the 30 or so for the regulator then you are with in 20-30 bucks in price to getting one of the better regulators that has the solenoid allready.

Also it may just be a good idea to google and see how much of every gas we have in our atmosphereic air we breath. I believe the air we breath allready has 300ppm or so of CO2 and alot of nitrogen as well. With oxygen being the lowest value. And then present that to your parents to let them know that there is literally no way you could gas yourself with a paintball tank. Unless you live in a closet sized room or something and the windows and doors where duct tape sealed and you open the regulator full blast until empty.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

you would think they would listen to me on these sorta things me being a bio major, but no. 

I do like the idea of having the paintball just because its smaller and I do have limited space.


----------



## GOT MTS? (Jan 17, 2009)

I just found this tread because i am looking for a good paintball regulator. I have had 3 of those cheap ones fail on me. Mine looked exactly like the ones in the pictures but I bought mine from premium aquatics when they were on sale for $20. The first one failed immediately. I could hear gas leaking from where the gauge is attached. I sent it back and they replaced it. The other 2 worked great for a couple of months and then failed in the same way. 

Has any one else had this problem?


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

Any advices for a cheap and compact pressurized Co2 paintball system ?

I m looking for a "cheap" and COMPACT pressurized Co2 system for my 8G nano tank. A system that could be used with disposable and small paintball CO2 cartridges would be great. Nevertheless I'm quite lost in all the components that would fit the best my needs :
So if you have any suggestions of products that could be purchased via Internet (Canada or US), that would be great.

What i m looking for:
1) a regulator (with or without solenoid)that will work with the *88g paintball CO2 canister* from wallmart or any other *COMPACT* solution.
For the moment, here is the only one I have found:
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4530/product.web
But several people from forums are complaining about the reliability of this product.

2) a small bubble counter
3) a CO2 diffusor that looks similar to the ADA glass diffusor : i.e small, poorly visible (translucid), and efficient...


Thanks for your advices !


----------

